# Review of The United States of Arugula: How We Became a Gourmet Nation



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of The United States of Arugula: How We Became a Gourmet Nation by David Kamp

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Another very entertaining book and a great way to gain to perspective on the current state of American cuisine. I highly recommend it.


----------

